# Das "WolkenaufsaugDings"



## dianteli (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab grad gelesen, dass man die "Wolken" aufsaugen kann um damit Urluft zu gewinnen. Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie das "WolkenaufsaugDings" genau heisst das die Ingis herstellen können.
Und ob das dann nur ein Ingi benutzen kann bzw. welche Sachen man damit alles "aufsaugen" kann?

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Saubähr (6. Februar 2008)

Ist ne Belohnung dieser Quest in den Zangenmarschen ( Allianz | Horde ) , heißt Schockdrosselnder Partikelextraktor und benötigt Ingi 305+ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Urluft gibts in Nagrand
Urwasser in den Marschen
Urmana im Nethersturm
Urschatten im Schattenmondtal


Mit einer 350er Ingi-Brille werden die Spots auch auf der Minimap angezeigt, unabhängig davon ob du sonst noch eine Aufspührfunktion aktiviert hast. Sind z.T. besser als T4, hängt aber von der Skillung ab.


----------



## Anumunrama (7. Februar 2008)

jop simmt so ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im schttenmond tal heisen die dinger teufelsnebel
in nagrand windige wolken
im nethersturm arkanvortex 
und in den marschen sumpfgas

ich arbeite gerade an nermap wo alle nebel/ wolken / vortexe/ und gase eingezeichnet sind ... also wenn jemand koos von spots hat dann könnte er mir um den vorgang zu beschleunigen also pm schicken

ich hab die so in 1-2 wochen fertig hoffe ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte schickt mir eure koos ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dianteli (8. Februar 2008)

Morgen,

danke für die schnellen und netten Antworten. Dann muss ich jetzt mal mein Ingi-Skill steigern, ich bin erst bei 260 - dauert also noch bis ich das Teil bauen kann.

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Nanimo (9. Februar 2008)

Über die Route in den Zangamarschen und den Nethersturm würde ich mich auch freuen hab in den Marschen 3-4 Punkte wo ich mal eine gefunden habe aber noch nicht getestet ob die dort in der nähe auch wieder kommen.


----------



## Anumunrama (10. Februar 2008)

die woken sind wie erze immer am gleiche respawn punkt und kommen auch jede halbe stunde wieder ...

ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir alle eure punkt schiclen könntet damit ich die 4 karten schnell fertig machen kann


----------



## Psytis (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab da mal 2 karten. Einmal für Wasserpartikel und einmal Mana.
http://thottbot.com/c17378
http://thottbot.com/c17408
ist glaub ich nicht sehr hilfreich da die sogut wie überall schon mal aufgetuacht sind.
Btw für cartographer gibt es ein addon das die wolken markiert.


----------



## dianteli (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt hab ich's endlich geschafft - ingi hochgeskillt und mir das "WolkenaufsaugDings" gebaut. Hab auch schon meine erste Wolke in Nagrand eingesaugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit, dass die Wolken mit einem Addon angezeigt werden? Ich nutze derzeit den Cartographer und da werden mir die Erzvorkommen angezeigt - gibts sowas auch für die Wolken?

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Anumunrama (18. Februar 2008)

meines wissens nicht für wolken

was du aber machen kannst sind die thottbot karten die aber sehr ungenau sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ODER

du wartest etwas und kannst mit meiner karte (viel genauer) eine rute markieren und die dann abfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dianteli (20. Februar 2008)

@Anumunrama

guten Morgen,

na da warte ich gerne auf deine Karte, hab derzeit noch kein Flugmount und bin also noch auf meinem Raptor unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst du mir noch sagen wo ich dann deine Karten finden kann?

Danke nochmal und schöne Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## roguff (20. Februar 2008)

dianteli schrieb:


> @Anumunrama
> 
> guten Morgen,
> 
> ...


Warte doch ab, bis die karten fertig sind. Denke sie/er wird es bestimmt bekannt geben hier im Forum, wenn sie fertig snd.


----------



## Anumunrama (21. Februar 2008)

ER wird sie hier auf buffed.de posten und ich werde sie auch noch in ein paar passenden andere threads posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootofpower (16. April 2008)

@ dianteli: Es gibt in der Tat ein entsprechendes Plugin für Cartographer: Das ganze nennt sich Extract Gas. Ob es wirklich funktioniert ist die zweite Frage.


----------



## luxtux (16. April 2008)

uch benutze catrographer und gathermat oder wie das heisst, werden alle wolken katalogisiert.


----------



## Braxx (16. April 2008)

Hab mal schnell ne Karte gemacht. Sie zeigt zwar nicht alle Wolkenpunkte, aber diese Route benutze ich immer und man muss eigentlich kaum Umwege machen. Einzig der Punkt im Nord-Westen kann weggelassen werden, in ner kleinen Farmrunde.. =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (16. April 2008)

schöne map ^^ aber nagrand hätte ich auch schon fertig ^^ aber ich wollte alle posten und deshalb warte ich noch etwas bis ich es hab^^ 

hab heute noch 10 punkt aktualisiert (das plugin extract gas funtz einwandfrei)
wenn ihr mir helft und koos schickt (persönlichen nachricht) dann kann ich das ganze schnell fertig machen und ihr könnt farmen gehen ^^

wäre auch net wenn einer weis wie man ein addon macht das dann die karte (nur) als bild im spiel anzeigt damit man ne runde fliegen kann ohne immer auf den dask zu gehen
und wenn man noch extract gas benutzt dann werden alle punkte (nach einamigem aufsaugen) automatisch registriert und ihr könnt euch mit dem plugin routes eine optimierte route machen lassen (sieht dann ungefähr so wie bei Braxx aus nur das es ein addon gemacht hat)

aber was das beste ist ^^ meine maps werden ALLE punkte haben und "ALLE" erze ^^

mfg
     anu


----------



## Braxx (16. April 2008)

@Anu: Thx, hab sie auch nur aus der Erinnerung gemacht ^-^
Problem bei einer Komplettmap sind aber die ganzen Umwege (die Wolken im Süd-Osten sind halt schlecht in ne Route zu bringen und Vorkommen sind oft in den Höhlen..). Und die buggy Wolken sind auch noch zu beachten (die im Süd-Osten hab ich irgendwie noch nie absaugen können >.<)..
Aber viel Glück bei deinen Maps! Vielleicht ist Nagrand bald nicht mehr die beste Goldquelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (17. April 2008)

nagrand ist der beste punkt wenn sonst keiner da ist ^^

die wolken die man nicht absaugen kann sind gekenzeichnet (fals jemand sein glück versuchen will)
und des mit den routen ist ganz einfach ... wenn ein punkt abgelegen ist dann fliegt man einfach einen etwas noch größeren bogen und sammelt noch ein paar erze ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hudinchen (25. April 2008)

Hallo!

hab mir ein Paar antworten durch gelesen und dachte mir ich geben mal auch schnell meinen Senf dazu als Ingi!

Hab mit den Wolken angefangen da war ich noch am lvln in Nagrand und habe nicht durchs gezielte sondern nur durchs lvln an die 10 Urluft rausgeholt aus dem Gebiet muss aber sagen das man im Schattenmondthal auch gut Farmen kann natürlich nur wenn man weiss wo was ist , ich habs dann mit lvl70 so gemacht das ich einfach mal efektiv die    
gebiete gefarmt habe so das ich dann fast jeden punkt wusste da es ja nicht soviele sind wie z.B.: beim erze oder Blumen farmen!

Addon dafür hab ich leider auch noch keines gefunden wobei ich sagen muss das es nicht so einfach ist da sie sich ja leicht bewegen und nie auf einer stelle bleiben!

Es zahlt sich auf jedenfall aus wenn man Ingi Skillt dann und wann mal die Partikel zu farmen da man da wirklich gold draus machen kann!

ich finde es nur schade das keine Feuerpartikel eingebaut wurden da feuer so schon viel gebraucht wird und eigentlich nur durchs erze farmen oder mops klopfen gewonnen wird!

So fare so god viel spass beim Farmen und die die Karten machen viel glück dabei , und wenn ich wüsste wie ich dabei helfen könnte würd ichs machen also wenn ihr wisst wie dann nur her damit!

mfg Hudi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (25. April 2008)

^^ ich arbeite an karten für ingis aber das kann noch ca einen monat dauern das es (schon) viele punkte sind und ich immer die ganze karte abfliegen muss

wie man mir helfen kann ? GANZ einfach ... schick mit einfach koos von wolken als persönliche nachrichtund ich markiere sie auf meiner map und so weis ich wo ich dann suchen muss wenn ich punkte aktualisiere oder aufnehme (ic konntrolliere jede koo die ihr mir schickt)

also wenn ihr koos habt oder ein addon erstellen (programmieren) könnt dann meldet euch da ich die karte fertig machen will

einen programmierer suche ich damit man die karte mit route in wow anzeigen lassen kann damit es einfacher geht die ur-elemente zu farmen 

helft mir euch zu helfen ^^

(auchja nagrand hab ich schon fertig und ihr müsst mir also keine nargand koos schicke da dies heufig gesciet muss ich es einfach nochmal schreiben)

mfg und gute nacht !
euer                        Anumunrama


----------



## Hudinchen (27. April 2008)

Ok gut zu wissen!

Werd mir die koors zusammen schreiben und eventuell hier rein setzen!
Wenns dir anders lieber ist dann gibs bitte hier an , werd ab und an hier rein schauen ob sich was getan hat!

Mfg Hudi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (28. April 2008)

vielen dank ^^ 

schreib sie hier rein und wenns geht schick sie mir noch als PM damit nix verloren geht ^^

achja ^^ wer am meisten koos postet wir namendlich auf den maps erwähnt ALSO POSTET und schikt mir eure "päckchen" damit es schnell geht ^^

viel glück beim farmen 

euer Anu


----------



## dietmax (18. Juli 2008)

Sorry, das ich diesen alten Thread wieder aus grabe, aber ist diese Karte eigentlich inzwischen fertig?^^


----------

